# DS #4927: Witch's Wish (USA)



## granville (Jun 2, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6234^^


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 2, 2010)

Made by Natsume hmmmmm this might be worthy of a quick look.


----------



## KevInChester (Jun 2, 2010)

Just been Googling, looks like a pretty good game, definitely worth trying out.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 2, 2010)

what is this about?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 2, 2010)

looks like some japanese game that has been localized


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 2, 2010)

Didn't know that Natsume localized this game till now.  :/  Anyways, does anyone know if they kept the Japanese VAs for this game?

Also... lol at the censor box art.  >_>


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 2, 2010)

what was the jap version of this


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 2, 2010)

Is this like *Witch's Tale*?


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 2, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> what was the jap version of this



You could have just go check in GameFAQs... but I'll be nice this time.  It's Majo ni Naru.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it'll be pretty good, I saw this the other day.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 2, 2010)

Natsume .... yep worthy to look at.


----------



## mightymage (Jun 2, 2010)

i love witches and magic and i likeed wizards world or whatever the hell that animal crossing like game was with the wizards and it looks cute i love chibi characters for some reason


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 2, 2010)

Meh. I have nothing to do now, just finished Blue Dragon. I'll try that one (only because it's from Natsume)


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 2, 2010)

Anybody else notice that both Venom and Suxxors (same group.. if i remember correctly) are both using one ZIP archives with a file_id.diz + "archivename".nfo and there are no intros?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 2, 2010)

So, any youtube clips/screenshot to show us some footage of the game?


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 2, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Anybody else notice that both Venom and Suxxors (same group.. if i remember correctly) are both using one ZIP archives with a file_id.diz + "archivename".nfo and there are no intros?


-
I think you're the only one who notices that kind of details 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just watched the intro of the game... Sounds like a game that I would never play normally :/


----------



## N-TG (Jun 2, 2010)

Trailer of the game


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks pretty decent, I might give it a try next week. Very busy this week with school.


----------



## pilladoll (Jun 2, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Is this like *Witch's Tale*?


Nah, the plot it's very different. It's more like Lost Magic.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 2, 2010)

Mamiko Noto~!


----------



## ShinRyouma (Jun 2, 2010)

It's an RPG, might try this later


----------



## Toader (Jun 2, 2010)

Somehow..... I knew this game was going to be popular!


----------



## Raika (Jun 2, 2010)

So is this game decent? What exactly is this game? I don't really understand the gameplay from the trailer.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha, sounds like a tongue twister.. Try saying it five times fast!


^There are a few screenies there. Makes me think of it as some kind of Animal Crossing type game. Or maybe not..


----------



## macgeek417 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hm, looks interesting. 
/me googles for another ROM site because his favorite hasn't had any updates since like 4919


----------



## pitman (Jun 2, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> Hm, looks interesting.
> /me googles for another ROM site because his favorite hasn't had any updates since like 4919



Yep its my favorite also  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is the game dubbed ?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 2, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Anybody else notice that both Venom and Suxxors (same group.. if i remember correctly) are both using one ZIP archives with a file_id.diz + "archivename".nfo and there are no intros?



hehehe.. you are right 

Venom dumps the better releases
Suxxor dumps those shovelwares and small little titles


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 2, 2010)

Tried it a few hours ago, the game is so cute!!


----------



## Duero (Jun 2, 2010)

I got my hands on it and it have been fun so far maybe little to cute but fun ^^ I would give it 7 of 10


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 2, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> phoenixclaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that I think about it (And look it up) you are both right, hahaha
I have to give him credit for dumping Shepherds Crossing 2 though, it's terribly addictive (except for when your animals randomly die)
But... that's about all I can think of XD

Gotta give my thanks to Venom for this one.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 2, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Now that I think about it (And look it up) you are both right, hahaha
> I have to give him credit for dumping Shepherds Crossing 2 though, it's terribly addictive (except for when your animals randomly die)
> But... that's about all I can think of XD



They don't 'die', they get magically swished away by passing alien spaceships. XDD


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 2, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeeeah, I forgot, but... er... they never returned, ._.
Thieves.


Does that mean anything I create in this game will magically disappear?


----------



## Man_Hunt (Jun 2, 2010)

finally Majo ni Naru in english


----------



## macgeek417 (Jun 2, 2010)

I played this for a couple hours, not a bad game.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 2, 2010)

Now to play the big risk/reward game. Due to years of constant use, both my Cyclo and my DS are somewhat wrecked. f I remove my Cyclo to swap files over and add this, it'll take me ages to get the damn thing to register in my DS again. So with every new file I have to decide if it's worth the time, hassle and the fact that one day my Cyclo will never register again. Methinks I be needing a new card. And a new DS Lite. How much is a SCDS2 going for right now, in British pounds sterling? Bare bones, no memory card needed I have five already.


----------



## Overwhelming (Jun 2, 2010)

Is this one of those japanese anime visual novels?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 2, 2010)

looks better than a regular hasty game... will try it
there are a lot of issues with venom huh... its gotta stop actually


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 2, 2010)

Am I the only one that finds the box art a tiny bit strange.


Spoiler



A young girl with a short dress riding on a stick.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 2, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that finds the box art a tiny bit strange.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



if you get moring wood from it then yes.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 2, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that finds the box art a tiny bit strange.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



young witch in a robe flying a broomstick


sounds less strange.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jun 2, 2010)

well it's definetly good game.. (i think i played this game loooong looooong time ago)

it was made by "playfirst" and localized by "natsume"

anyway... sup with the dubs? i hope they're not bad ass dubs again.

edit:

damn... there are no dubs

unpack ROM ... 

English (sound folder) -- got 16.6megs with 27 files while
Japanese (sound folder) -- got 32megs with 1,328 files

---

kinda impossible to undub,same with transferring the scripts which is impossible too. baah, no more dubs for this one. I miss "Mitte's" cute voice.. looool..

oh forgot, if you got a japanese save data, you can also use it here. lol huh.. anyway that's all


----------



## BionicC (Jun 2, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Anybody else notice that both Venom and Suxxors (same group.. if i remember correctly) are both using one ZIP archives with a file_id.diz + "archivename".nfo and there are no intros?
> 
> I think it's indicative of their roots; Venom were releasing back in the GBC days and seem to stick to GBC scene conventions ("archivename.nfo", single zip, ASCII art in the nfo) whereas other groups seem to be more like PC groups in a way ("group.nfo", split files, ANSI art in the nfo). Is Suxxors definitely a subgroup of Venom? Colour me surprised if they are; I would've expected Rotox to have done their logo if that was the case. That's just my half-arsed scene detective skills at work though, I could well be wrong
> 
> ...



Dunno if they're cheapest but shoptemp are doing them for £27. Although if you want a cheap card to tide you over, they do R4s for £4 and the AK2i for a tenner.


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 2, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> kinda impossible to undub,same with transferring the scripts which is impossible too. baah, no more dubs for this one. I miss "Mitte's" cute voice.. looool..
> 
> oh forgot, if you got a japanese save data, you can also use it here. lol huh.. anyway that's all



No Mamiko Noto!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh and I thought her name was Bitte.


----------



## ore0 (Jun 2, 2010)

How come almost every localized game that has little anime girls on the cover that are usually revealing their panties (if they aren't, they are on the japanese cover) are so popular here?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 2, 2010)

ore0 said:
			
		

> How come almost every localized game that has little anime girls on the cover that are usually *revealing their panties* (if they aren't, they are on the japanese cover) are so popular here?



The answer's in the question.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 2, 2010)

So, I watched some trailers and I'm still not entirely sure what this game is about. Anyone?


----------



## tk615 (Jun 2, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> well it's definetly good game.. (i think i played this game loooong looooong time ago)
> 
> it was made by "playfirst" and localized by "natsume"
> 
> ...



DAMN too bad.... really would be nice for the original voice acting. I guess we have to stick to it then.


----------



## ore0 (Jun 2, 2010)

I actually prefer english voice acting sometimes... Like how I just started playing Izuna 2, and I just start hearing a ton of high pitched japanese voices screaming into my head, and I realized I was pressing the A button abnormally fast...

EDIT: Nvm. It kinda depends on the voice acting. In the first minute I saw below, I'm not a huge fan and might have liked the japanese


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 2, 2010)

Witch's Wish - First 4 Minutes [Nintendo Ds]



By _Contra_


----------



## referencer (Jun 2, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> So, I watched some trailers and I'm still not entirely sure what this game is about. Anyone?


It's a game about a loli. That seems to be enough for GBAtemp.


----------



## Lily (Jun 2, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> Is Suxxors definitely a subgroup of Venom? Colour me surprised if they are; I would've expected Rotox to have done their logo if that was the case.



They are the same group, yes.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 2, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> kinda impossible to undub,same with transferring the scripts which is impossible too. baah, no more dubs for this one. I miss "Mitte's" cute voice.. looool..


undubbing works, but where no voices are used in the US version you won't get voices in the undubbed version either.

for others trying to figure out a way to undub/translate, it seems the J game only reads the 1st letter from each section in a script file(so 1st letter of the name, and 1st letter of a sentence)
this might be related to the fact that the US version has a space(hex:00) between each letter, while J has hex:82(sentence) and hex:83(name) between each letter.

i don't suppose anyone knows in what file the sections in the scripts are linked to the sound files?


----------



## lilaznkilla (Jun 2, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> well it's definetly good game.. (i think i played this game loooong looooong time ago)
> 
> it was made by "playfirst" and localized by "natsume"
> 
> ...


Actually I tried working on a undubbing the game. So far I can confirm that the opening video is in japanese with english subtitles. Gonna need to play abit more to see how voice is ingame.

*EDIT:* After getting up to chapter 3, the only voices in game were the one in the opening. Also found out that "vo1_500" is the last voice you hear at the end of the opening.


Spoiler



Which is "I'll find a way"


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 2, 2010)

only about 7 voices can actually be undubbed, 1 has no Japanese version.
the 600 or so other voices are replaced with the default "i'm talking but not saying anything" scribbling sounds, and stay like that even when undubbed.
to do a full undub you'd have to transfer the voice file pointers(wherever those may be) from the J version into the U version, or get the J version to accept U script files.


----------



## tk615 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gah.. I can't give up. Must undub this game.. but it really is complicated. Spent 20 mins on nothing


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 2, 2010)

feels like tierkreis all over again


----------



## opcode32 (Jun 2, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> I think it's indicative of their roots; Venom were releasing back in the GBC days and seem to stick to GBC scene conventions ("archivename.nfo", single zip, ASCII art in the nfo) whereas other groups seem to be more like PC groups in a way ("group.nfo", split files, ANSI art in the nfo). Is Suxxors definitely a subgroup of Venom? Colour me surprised if they are; I would've expected Rotox to have done their logo if that was the case. That's just my half-arsed scene detective skills at work though, I could well be wrong



tox did the logo for them way back in the gbc days. suxxors was formed later during gba, when some guys from another group joined Venom. Also you are lucky to get one piece from Rotox, two is pretty much impossible within a decent timeframe ;-)


----------



## omatic (Jun 2, 2010)

It looks all omgkawaiidesu~, but I wish there were some reviews online to tell me if it is actually a good game.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 3, 2010)

omatic said:
			
		

> It looks all omgkawaiidesu~, but I wish there were some reviews online to tell me if it is actually a good game.



I'll be testing this as soon as I've finished cruising eBay for shiny things, will post my impressions sometime tomorrow. I'm in town most of the day though, gotta go to some stupid meeting, post some shiny things to Jamstruth, go to another stupid meeting, go punch a friend of mine repeatedly until he cought up the £20 he owes me, go see my older brother 'cause his daughter's just been born, and then go to one final stupid meeting. Gonna be a busy day. But I'll try to find the time to post


----------



## basher11 (Jun 3, 2010)

is there any fighting in this game?


----------



## tk615 (Jun 3, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> is there any fighting in this game?



Been playing for 15-20 minutes right now. But I don't see any fighting right now. The story on the other hand is quite nice, as well as the game music.

SPOILER (ABOUT THE GAMEPLAY AND SMALL PART OF THE BEGINNING)
You the main character Vicky have to save this girl in white Tanya, you go off to find a "magic board". The game play is simply tap a character (or something else) and then use the magic board on them/it. You use the screen to draw out the lines to cast the spells.
EDIT: Thats all I've experienced at the moment, until a battle or anything appears then I'll let you know


----------



## basher11 (Jun 3, 2010)

darn....

guess i should still try it out.


----------



## ore0 (Jun 3, 2010)

So... its like a point-and-click adventure, with magic?


----------



## tk615 (Jun 3, 2010)

ore0 said:
			
		

> So... its like a point-and-click adventure, with magic?



Guess so. But with a rather interesting story.. well kinda interesting for me right now. The story is split into chapters if you wanted to know.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 3, 2010)

The game is kind of amusing...There doesn't seem to be a "danger" factor though, so there aren't any worries about dying (at least as far as I have gotten). If anything, this is probably closer to a visual novel than anything else (sure you can move around...but meh, the most you get from that is seeing your character move and collecting the items).
The only thing I find awkward is that ALL of the females look like loli's (even the teacher) except for the grandmother...


----------



## miruki (Jun 3, 2010)

Hm.. I'm pretty annoyed you have to use the d-pad to move but use the stylus to interact with objects... that's pretty uncomfy for my hands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to move with the stylus too..


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Jun 3, 2010)

Hm, wanted to try it out, but if the voices were removed and all the characters got renamed... nah.
Too bad they squished everything into the arm9, I doubt someone will find out how to undo that stuff...


----------



## monkat (Jun 3, 2010)

Majin Vegeta said:
			
		

> Hm, wanted to try it out, but if the voices were removed and all the characters got renamed... nah.
> Too bad they squished everything into the arm9, I doubt someone will find out how to undo that stuff...



What does the scanner say about his power level?


----------



## Battalia (Jun 3, 2010)

Not a bad game, but the saving system isn't the best.  The game is divided into chapters and you can only save when prompted at the end of a chapter.


----------



## Blackiris (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, I've played through about 3 chapters now. At first I thought it was an RPG game with HP and all that, but it's actually a simple and cute adventure game with great music and nice graphics. Although as of now most of the gameplay is running around on errands and casting magic by drawing lines, shapes and whatnot on a board. It's VERY kiddy, but it's not a bad game at all IMO.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, as promised here are my initial impressions:

- I'm on chapter 4 so far and there's no combat. In fact there's very little anything, it's generally just 'go here, cast spell, next chapter'. 
- The story is very child-friendly. It's almost like a shovelware game, but it doesn't earn the 'temp seal of turd.
- It's by no means a bad game. Granted it is very childish and virtually plays itself, but there's something compelling about the story. I'm actually curious to see how it turns out, therefore I'll continue playing.
- The graphics are actually pretty decent. There's a scene right at the start where Vicky keeps getting knocked to the floor and the expression on her face is kinda funny. The 'sad puppy' look. And the squirrel in chapter 2 and cat in chapter 3 have taken the cutesy kiddy friendliness level to well over 9000.
- For a kiddy game the plot is presented in a kiddy way but deals with more grown up issues like the class struggle between the rich people who can afford witch school and the poor people who live in perpetual shadow. One key point of the plot so far is whether magic should be used to help people or simply sealed away to end the class conflict. I'm not sure how it'll pan out in the end, thus I keep playing.

Final words? It's not a bad game, but don't go in there expecting any grand sweeping RPG tale of heroism and sacrifice. Go in expecting something akin to Animal Crossing or the wizard variation which I can't remember the name of, and you should be fine. With any luck I can get it finished in time to delete it to make space for MegaMan Zero Collection. I wouldn't go as far as to say I actively recommend this title, but if you're curious you may as well check it out, it's harmless.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 3, 2010)

i find it funny how she always is looking to the sky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




keep ya chin up girl


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 3, 2010)

Damn. I thought it looked interesting but your description, Blaze, really says otherwise for me. Natsume games are so hit or miss for me. Ah well. Maybe my sisters will enjoy this one.


----------



## achan29 (Jun 3, 2010)

tk615 said:
			
		

> Gah.. I can't give up. Must undub this game.. but it really is complicated. Spent 20 mins on nothing



same here!! do you think anyone would care to help in the romhacking section? it's a pretty unknown game


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jun 4, 2010)

achan29 said:
			
		

> tk615 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol that, but hey the bgm is really nice though.. just imagine that every characters can talk.. (though its really hard to imagine on it) that will solve the problem or maybe play the japanese game instead, its really nice that every characters and other NPC can do giggling and such when you talk to them..


----------



## lizard81288 (Jun 4, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Now to play the big risk/reward game. Due to years of constant use, both my Cyclo and my DS are somewhat wrecked. f I remove my Cyclo to swap files over and add this, it'll take me ages to get the damn thing to register in my DS again. So with every new file I have to decide if it's worth the time, hassle and the fact that one day my Cyclo will never register again. Methinks I be needing a new card. And a new DS Lite. How much is a SCDS2 going for right now, in British pounds sterling? Bare bones, no memory card needed I have five already.




wow, mine too. mine started acting up, when i was looking for cheats with SS >_> to get mine to work i have to lick it...yeah...for some reason it works after i lick it.


----------

